
Fedora Modularity - rayascott
https://docs.pagure.org/modularity/
======
davidmr
I don’t believe this page has been updated to note that it won’t be released
in F27 as hoped due to systemic problems in the beta:
[https://communityblog.fedoraproject.org/modularity-dead-
long...](https://communityblog.fedoraproject.org/modularity-dead-long-live-
modularity/)

I’m looking forward to seeing what they’re going to do with it next; this is a
super tough problem to get right in a supportable way. I have a lot of faith
in the Fedora team to put together something awesome.

------
meneame2
Looks like they are reinventing a small chunk of Nix
([https://nixos.org/](https://nixos.org/)).

------
nerdponx
I'm a big fan of this. Modularity means control, and control is a good thing.
That's what Free Software is all about, isn't it?

------
gtirloni
It'd be exciting to see RHEL 8 based on these concepts.

------
DeepYogurt
I like the looks of this. Time to spin up a VM and test it.

